# Ranger 700 clutching



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im new to Polaris clutching so I really don't know what to look for. I been on epi website looking at clutch springs. I'm running 31 s/w. what is a good spring set up to buy without buying a whole kit. For my brute I just bought the springs and it did great can u do the same with the ranger?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes you can. You can also use the same compressor on the secondary. You will need a puller for the primary.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

What's a good spring to run? It looks like the color of springs for Polaris are different than the kawis


----------

